# black molly



## ironhorse1229 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a black molly and just noticed she (I think) looks to be pregnant. I baught 2 at the same time, the other one continues to follow her everywhere she does not like this she turns and chases often. is it true that the male will eat the babys? And if they do survive are mollys good parents?


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

Your not in the right place to post this. i would ask a moderator to move it to freshwater livebearers


----------

